
Connections to popular XMPP servers MITM'ed by bad Tor exit nodes recently - TjWallas
https://tech.immerda.ch/2016/03/xmpp-man-in-the-middle-via-tor/
======
brudgers
Neal Krawetz's recent testing of Tor Exit nodes:
[http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/721-TOR...](http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/721-TOR-
and-Trust.html)

